# Inlay Kit Question



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have an inlay kit that I've used several times to inlay initials or names in projects. Generally I've been pretty successful at this but once I broke the 1/8", downcut spiral bit. My guess was that I was taking too deep of a cut.

What's a safe depth of cut for a bit like this in hardwoods? I most often use cherry and oak.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, with hardwood you slow your router speed way down and with a 1/8" bit you have to move very slowly to allow the bit to cut and to remove the chips. Typical inlays being 1/8" or less in thickness you should be able to make just shy of the full depth cut. This will allow you a clean up cut for an exact fit.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Bill, with hardwood you slow your router speed way down and with a 1/8" bit you have to move very slowly to allow the bit to cut and to remove the chips. Typical inlays being 1/8" or less in thickness you should be able to make just shy of the full depth cut. This will allow you a clean up cut for an exact fit.


Hey Mike you raised an interesting issue. My router speed is adjustable but I admit I don't change it. Can you (or others) give us some guidelines on what speeds should be used when?


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, if running the 1/8" bit at low speed is the key, then that's something I'm doing wrong. Being a small bit, I've been running it at a high speed. The down-cutting spiral sure packs the chips in the groove, though.

Bill


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I gotta agree with Oliver--I think about slowing the speed for larger diameters, but hadn't considered doing so on an 1/8". Spiral UPCUT seems like it would help as well.
earl


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I think feed speed is more important, slowing the RPM's will require an even slower feed rate?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

That would clear the chips OK but the down cut is to insure a crisp cut edge. Gotta weigh the trade offs.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

What do you do if the router is not adjustable speed? Use an add-on speed control?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, all routers come with speed charts in the manuals. (Am I the only one who reads them?) Test cuts on scraps of your material will allow you to find the best speed for the material you are cutting with a particular bit.


Spiral up cut bits are designed to be used with solid wood for the best chip removal. Spiral down cut bits are designed to be used with plywood or anytime you have a laminate applied to your work piece. Most inlay kits include a spiral down cut bit to help preserve a crisp clean edge.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Guys, all routers come with speed charts in the manuals. (Am I the only one who reads them?) Test cuts on scraps of your material will allow you to find the best speed for the material you are cutting with a particular bit.


Well, uh, see uhmmm, ... well my Dewalt manual is just this big ol' giant sheet of paper that's all folded up and really ungainly and it's sorta hard to handle and find stuff on, and ...

Okay, I confess I read the big bits about using the router but glossed over the speed info. Guilty as charged. Think I'll make a copy of just that section and stick it in my bit drawer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Manual? I thought they were automatics...


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

This is the chart I've used for a while now. I believe it's from Bosch.










Can't remember where I got it but it seems to me Mike posted it some time ago. I always try to run my routers in hardwoods at the slowest speed that I can without bogging them down or burning.

***Oh, well, I see Mike beat me to it!***

Here's one for the Colt:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That's because I was ARMY Aviation Doc... (ducking)


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Router Speed Guide
up to 1'' 2400rpm
1 1/16 to 2'' 1800rpm
2 1/16 to 2 1/2 1600rpm
2 9/16 to 3'' 1450rpm
over 3'' 1200rpm
This is what I go by and I got this info from the Wood Whisper. If you haven't been on his site check it out, he is really good. I run the spiral bits at 2400rpm and Duane is right feed rate is very important. Maybe spiral bits are suppose to be used at a slower rpm, I don't know. The paper that comes with a Feud spiral bit says do not exceed the recommended speed of this bit. It does not say what the speed is.


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm lucky that I have the MLCS/Penn State factory store about 30 minutes from me. I headed there today and got a 1/8" downcut bit as a spare. This time I got a Katana for a couple $ more, as they are supposed to be a bit higher quality than the standard MLCS bits.

While there, I asked one of the resident experts about the speed and feed. He said to stay around 18-19,000 RPM and take a cut of about 1/16". He said the slow speed/feed is because the downcutting bit doesn't clear its chips.

So Mike, his advice was real close to yours!

Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will notice the difference using the Katana bit over an MLCS bit, better quality. Do not depend on their bits being to the proper size. Next time you need to replace a bit try Whitesde. I suggest you try cutting at 15,000 rpm and see the difference in the cut from what they told you.


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

As I've been breaking, dulling or otherwise ruining my MLCS bits, I've been upgrading them to better units. Actually, I started with a set of 30 a few years ago and have only broken 2-3 straight bits. I realize they aren't the highest quality bits but I'm not the highest quality woodworker, so it's a good match.

I just watched The Woodwhisperer's tutorial on router inlays. I'm new here so I can't post links but you can find it if you Google 'wood whisperer leaf inlay'. Anyway, he free-hands! Impressive! Also, he uses single flute straight bits and not down-cutting spiral bits. He scores the outline of the cut pretty deeply so I guess that alleviates splintered edges. He used an 1/8" bit and a 1/16" bit. I think I would break a 1/16" bit if I just looked at it wrong!

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can use use 1/4" and 3/8" bits for inlay work.they don't break easy and will out last 1/8" by 10.


==


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can use use 1/4" and 3/8" bits for inlay work.they don't break easy and will out last 1/8" by 10.
> 
> ...


The problem is that when using templates, bushings, collars and all that, the bigger bits can't turn tight corners. They're great for hogging out the middle space, though. I was pretty impressed that the Woodwhisperer in his video was free-handing a 1/16" bit to clear out corners.

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

Inlay Bushing 3/8"

==


----------



## Dodgeboy77 (Jun 14, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement
> 
> Inlay Bushing 3/8"
> 
> ==


That's good to know, Bob. I didn't know that a 3/8" inlay kit existed. I've only ever seen the 1/8" variety.

After a little more research, I see that Lee Valley has a 1/4" kit: http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208,41779 Maybe that's what you were also trying to show me but the link was wrong. The 1/4" kit sounds like a great idea.

Bill


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Dodgeboy77 said:


> I have an inlay kit that I've used several times to inlay initials or names in projects. Generally I've been pretty successful at this but once I broke the 1/8", downcut spiral bit. My guess was that I was taking too deep of a cut.
> 
> What's a safe depth of cut for a bit like this in hardwoods? I most often use cherry and oak.
> 
> ...




Under right conditions, you should be able to bury that1/8 bit just fine. Raise your RPMs for those small diameter bits. 
Feed it slopwly, and you should be Gold.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

Mike said:


> That's because I was ARMY Aviation Doc... (ducking)


Watch it, Mike!


----------

